# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Pse vajzat shqiptare punojne ne sauna!

## ac/dc

*HI  te dashur anetare,do doja te tregoja nje histori qe ndodhi jo me shume se para 2 ditesh,javen e kaluar isha per weekend ne nje vend ketu ne angli por jashte londres,dola me nje shok aty nga ora 10 e darkes pr te pire dicka ne nje nightclub,mbasi pime dicka ai me tha te dalim se do te te coj ne nje vend,morem nje taxi dhe ajo na ndali ne nje sauna,ai shoku im donte te provonte saunen ate mbremje ,ja kishte shkrepur koka dhe skisha cti beja,me tha hajde dhe ti qe te futemi brenda ,une i thashe as qe kam ndermend te futem ne ate vend sepse sa kam pasur jeten as qe jam futur ne sauna,me tha mire hajde dhe mos bej asgje me prit mua,u futem brenda kur na del nje grua dhe e pyeti kete shokun tim dhe i tha se nga jemi ,ai ju pergjigj nga montenegro,por ajo e njofti ate sepse ai kishte qene dhe nje here tjeter aty,ajo na la brenda te hynim,kur hyme brenda ne nje divan ishin ulur rreth 7 vajza,na pershendeten dhe pergjegjsja e tyre na pyeti se cfare do pinim,mbasi morem nga nje pije filluam te luanim nje loje bilardo,mbasi loja mbaroi ai shoku im zgjodhi njeren dhe vajti siper me te,ne ate kohe qe ai iku siper une ndejta vetem aty duke pritur ate dhe pergjegjsja e vajzave me erdhi dhe me pyeti,honey merre e zgjidh dhe ti nje sweety,ne moment i thashe qe une skam ardhur per ate pune zonje,vetem do pres shokun tim,perpara se ai shoku ime te dilte ,kjo pergjegjsia filloi te fliste italisht me nje burre,e pashe gjithe habi dhe e pyeta me fal i thashe ne anglisht mos jeni gje italiane,ajo mu pergjigj me tha po,ne moment e pyeta se nga cvend i italise ishte( gjithmone italisht behet fjale)me tha nga napoli,i thashe se ti nuk je napolitane dhe aq me shume italiane,ajo me tha jo une jam italiane,ok i thashe si i thone kerthizes ne gjuhen italiane,me tha se di dhe nderkohe me pyeti mua si i thone ,dhe une ja ktheva ne shqip KERTHIZE e ka emrin,ajo ngeli e habitur dhe me tha te betohem qe ste njohta ne bote se je shqiptar dhe mu lut shume qe te mos flisja shqip aty sepse iu prishte bisnesi,sepse te gjitha vajzat qe kishte brenda te gjitha pra ishin SHQIPTARE vellezer,plot 7 vajza te mjera qe i nenshtroheshin atij bisnesi te felliqur ne sauna,mbas pak kohe erdhen dhe ca pakistaneze brenda dhe filluan te ferkojne nga vithet vajzat shqiptare,po te them mu duk vetja i poshteruar aq sa s'durova dot dhe ja kercita te parit ne grusht,i thashe ti hiqte duart dhe te mos ta prekte ai ngeli i habitur se perse e bera ate gje,ai me tha keto vajzat jane per pune my friend dhe ne kemi ardhur per qejf,kur ne moment mu kthyen dhe vete vajzat shqiptare ne gjuhen anglisht me thane is not your bisnes man go way,se desha veten aq sa mu erren syte dhe u thashe ,ju po na felliqni si emer dhe si popull,dhe ne ate moment e lashe ate vend te qelbur dhe shokun tim e mora inat si na coi ne ate vend,por qe e hapa kete teme e hapa sepse dua tju bej nje apel te gjithave vajzave shqiptare te mos behen pre e disa personave te papergjegjshem qe duan te perfitojne nga mishi i tyre dhe ta shesin per £30 ne nate ,ne ate vend te qelbur qe shesin trupin e tyre per tu dhene fitim disa personave qe rrijne si pronare dhe presin leket kur tua bijne ne shtepi,athere dhe nje here ju bej thirrjeve vajzave shqiptare te mos behen pre e ketyre personave,ju flm dhe me falni sepse me te vertete e zgjata shume,por ishte nje histori qe se perjetova jo me shume se te dielen e kaluar!*

----------


## GoDDeSS

wow! vertet ke dhene nje mesazh important per ne vajzat shqipetare ac/dc. Me thene te drejten, edhe sikur jetime pa prinderi te isha...kurre nuk do te beja dicka te tille. Nuk mund ta ul veten kaq poshte. Turp i madh per ato vajza qe i jane nenshtruar kesaj pune...edhe fakti qe jane shqipetare, e kompikon situaten. Nejse ato kane jeten e tyre dhe do ta bejne si te duan...s'ke si i ndalon dot!

Ac/Dc me vjen mire qe ti te pakten u ke thene dicka ketyre vajzave para te te ikje...mbase u vijne trute ishallah!

----------


## Mona

Wow...Nuk di ti jap shpjegime kesaj teme, me duket vertete e pershtire dhe nuk imagjinoj sesi nje femer mund te flej me nje mashkull per para apo per te jetuar, duke pasur pune denje sa te duash si te gjithe ne.  Dhe nuk eshte gje me e shpifur sesa nje mashkull te shkoje me nje prostitute per nje akt seksual pa ndjenja si kafsha.

----------


## DeuS

Ac/dc jam i sigurte qe sikur ta kishe pyetur si i thone atij shokut italisht direkt do pergjigjej biles edhe japonisht e dine. Po pse nuk i fute nje tegel mo vlla apo te erdhi keq qe ishin shqiptare.? Atyre qe bejne pune te tilla vallahi nuk i quaj shqiptare. Ecin ne jete me pretekstin qe s,mund ti iki dot djalit por kjo eshte nje brockull e madhe se ne Angli vetem nje shenje te besh dhe ai djal se shef driten me. Pastaj nje gje  te dini qe ajo femer qe me te vertete eshte marre pa deshire dhe me dhune nuk ka zgjatur shume dhe plumbin ballin ja ka dhene peshqesh djalit dhe per ketu flas per rast real. Mallkuar qofshin keta njerez !

----------


## ac/dc

*Ehhhhhhhhh more wolf me te thene te drejten me beri sinqerisht pershtypje vella,sepse te betohem qe kurr se kam shkelur me kembe ate dere sepse skam vuajtur qe te shkoj atje,por thjesht duke pritur ate shokun,pashe dhe kete histori ,ajo pergjegjsia qe u jepte urdherat vajzave ishte shqiptare as well lale,kur i thashe se nga je me tha nga vlora,e pyeta se sa kohe kishte aty me tha gati 1 vit por kur erdhen dhe ca pakistaneze aty po te them mu erren syte,pa le te shikoje nje plak per koke te plakes qe s'ishte me shume se 1-52 i gjate dhe rreth te 50-ve dhe ishte per te pastruar rruget lal dhe jo qe te shkonte aty ne sauna,po te them u bera qe te malkoj veten qe jam shqiptar,dhe nuk ndejta pa u folur atyre vajzave dhe u thashe mallkuar qumeshtin qe ua ka dhene nena,por mbase ato skane faj lal,mbase i kane detyruar dhe s'dine si te dalin nga vallja qe kane hyre,por u bej apel te gjithave vajzave shqiptare qe te mos bijne pre e atyre persona te papergjegjshem qe pervec fitimit qe duan per veten  e tyre s'duan tja dijne per asgje tjeter,edhe nje here flm per pergjigjet qe keni dhene !


ME RESPEKT GENTI!*

----------


## Petro_Nini_Luar

Ah mer ac/dc sa i nershem dhe i drejte qenke mer vella. Po cte hyn ty ne xhep se cfar ben dynjaja kur ka qejf ajo ta bej kush je ti qe do ta ndalosh. Ajo me qejf ka shkuar aty nuk e mori njeri me zor dhe e futi aty brenda. Mua as qe me behet vone fare qe jane shqipetare ose noi rrace tjeter une shkoj per qef edhe ato jane per pune tamom sic e ka thon ai arabi me lart. Kur ka qejf ajo te bej nje jete te tille nuk i hyn pjeses tjeter te botes se cfare ben ajo. Do thot nonjoni na prishen prishen emrin mos kini merak se nuk njeli emri jon me u prish prej atyre femrave emrin na e kane prish kanibale te tjere qe cas kane bo neper bote. Edhe une nuk i kom qejf prostitutat por kur ka qejf me e bo kush jena ne qe ta ndalojme as i gjo nuk jena as me i bo moral nuk kena te drejt.

----------


## malli

ac/dc edhe ne souna po punojne shqiptaret mo?bo bo bo çfare po behet me vjen keq per keto femra se jane meshkujt qe i mashtrojne , jo te dua jo do jetojme bashke et etj , ose i kercenojne femrat qe skane familje.
ac/dc qenke çune i ndershem ti pse sthua?hahahahahahahah lali  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ac/dc

O petro nini,pse si thua ti lal,u dashka te shkojne patjeter ne sauna ata femra,pse vella e paskan te nevojshme patjeter,ore petro nini ata janew te genjyera lal,dhe ne u thashe gje u thashe per mire dhe madje do isha gati ti  ndihmoja ate nate te dilnin nga aty,por e pashe dhe vete qe su behej vone per fjalet e miaj qe u thashe!


malli cte te them genti ty te keqen se mu dhimbsen  kur i pashe ate nate aty lal,dhe ne jam i ndershem une apo jo ate e dine ata qe me njohin lal,por une sdo ta beja ate pune qe ti coja ne sauna apo dhe ti perdorja per qellime te tilla,sepse kam nje cike respekt ,eshte sikur te mendosh qe motra ime te shkoje aty(pavresisht se skam moter)e imagjinon se sa e veshtire eshte apo jo,jane femije te dikujt qe familja e tyre i qan dite e nate dhe se din se ku jane dhe se me cfare merren,ah sa keq qe eshte ,mos te rente ta provosh lale,asnjerit mos i rente,ciao dhe njehere nga genti!

----------


## malli

ac/dc me pelqeu se çfare the me siper  , por jo te gjithe mendojne si puna jote.
Por nje dite do e pesojne lali te gjithe kush mburret me leket e femrave.
bye bye lali  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ac/dc

flm lal ,por eshte mendim qe une e them pa  mburrje dhe me kuptim tjeter lal,edhe une them se ato lek si gezon kush lal jo,vjen nje dite qe do tu dali per hundesh"

----------


## malli

e di e di lali  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ac/dc

flm per degjimin dhe respektin qe ke lali,ciao muahhhhhh

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

> _Postuar më parë nga ac/dc_ 
> *HI  te dashur anetare,do doja te tregoja nje histori qe ndodhi jo me shume se para 2 ditesh,javen e kaluar isha per weekend ne nje vend ketu ne angli por jashte londres,dola me nje shok aty nga ora 10 e darkes pr te pire dicka ne nje nightclub,mbasi pime dicka ai me tha te dalim se do te te coj ne nje vend,morem nje taxi dhe ajo na ndali ne nje sauna,ai shoku im donte te provonte saunen ate mbremje ,ja kishte shkrepur koka dhe skisha cti beja,me tha hajde dhe ti qe te futemi brenda ,une i thashe as qe kam ndermend te futem ne ate vend sepse sa kam pasur jeten as qe jam futur ne sauna,me tha mire hajde dhe mos bej asgje me prit mua,u futem brenda kur na del nje grua dhe e pyeti kete shokun tim dhe i tha se nga jemi ,ai ju pergjigj nga montenegro,por ajo e njofti ate sepse ai kishte qene dhe nje here tjeter aty,ajo na la brenda te hynim,kur hyme brenda ne nje divan ishin ulur rreth 7 vajza,na pershendeten dhe pergjegjsja e tyre na pyeti se cfare do pinim,mbasi morem nga nje pije filluam te luanim nje loje bilardo,mbasi loja mbaroi ai shoku im zgjodhi njeren dhe vajti siper me te,ne ate kohe qe ai iku siper une ndejta vetem aty duke pritur ate dhe pergjegjsja e vajzave me erdhi dhe me pyeti,honey merre e zgjidh dhe ti nje sweety,ne moment i thashe qe une skam ardhur per ate pune zonje,vetem do pres shokun tim,perpara se ai shoku ime te dilte ,kjo pergjegjsia filloi te fliste italisht me nje burre,e pashe gjithe habi dhe e pyeta me fal i thashe ne anglisht mos jeni gje italiane,ajo mu pergjigj me tha po,ne moment e pyeta se nga cvend i italise ishte( gjithmone italisht behet fjale)me tha nga napoli,i thashe se ti nuk je napolitane dhe aq me shume italiane,ajo me tha jo une jam italiane,ok i thashe si i thone kerthizes ne gjuhen italiane,me tha se di dhe nderkohe me pyeti mua si i thone ,dhe une ja ktheva ne shqip KERTHIZE e ka emrin,ajo ngeli e habitur dhe me tha te betohem qe ste njohta ne bote se je shqiptar dhe mu lut shume qe te mos flisja shqip aty sepse iu prishte bisnesi,sepse te gjitha vajzat qe kishte brenda te gjitha pra ishin SHQIPTARE vellezer,plot 7 vajza te mjera qe i nenshtroheshin atij bisnesi te felliqur ne sauna,mbas pak kohe erdhen dhe ca pakistaneze brenda dhe filluan te ferkojne nga vithet vajzat shqiptare,po te them mu duk vetja i poshteruar aq sa s'durova dot dhe ja kercita te parit ne grusht,i thashe ti hiqte duart dhe te mos ta prekte ai ngeli i habitur se perse e bera ate gje,ai me tha keto vajzat jane per pune my friend dhe ne kemi ardhur per qejf,kur ne moment mu kthyen dhe vete vajzat shqiptare ne gjuhen anglisht me thane is not your bisnes man go way,se desha veten aq sa mu erren syte dhe u thashe ,ju po na felliqni si emer dhe si popull,dhe ne ate moment e lashe ate vend te qelbur dhe shokun tim e mora inat si na coi ne ate vend,por qe e hapa kete teme e hapa sepse dua tju bej nje apel te gjithave vajzave shqiptare te mos behen pre e disa personave te papergjegjshem qe duan te perfitojne nga mishi i tyre dhe ta shesin per £30 ne nate ,ne ate vend te qelbur qe shesin trupin e tyre per tu dhene fitim disa personave qe rrijne si pronare dhe presin leket kur tua bijne ne shtepi,athere dhe nje here ju bej thirrjeve vajzave shqiptare te mos behen pre e ketyre personave,ju flm dhe me falni sepse me te vertete e zgjata shume,por ishte nje histori qe se perjetova jo me shume se te dielen e kaluar!*



o lale ma trego icik ku ishte ky vendi ? si quhesh  dhe nese di kush jan pronaret? 

shnet lale

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

e o gento me i denoncu mer me ja shkerdy ropt asaj pergjegjses

----------


## ac/dc

avash ti re trim se ua fute friken,atyre as qe ju bente vone se u fola une,madje njera me tha ne anglisht ,hej cuno mos u merr me ate pune se ky eshte bisnesi jone lale,ne te pelqefte hajde beje nje here me ne ,ne mos dil jashte ,dhe u detyrova ti shaja dhe tu thoja qe te kene turp prej vetes ,sepse nuk e kane idene se ne c'vend jane futur lale,code cracker sa per vendin lale nuk ka nevoje ta dish sepse nuk bera dot une pune dhe jo te besh ti,ciao code!

----------


## Living in Vain

Eh mor Ac/dc mire  e ke ti vella "PO KUJT I THUAAAA!!"

kujt i thua qe ju rente pika ne lule te ballit ishalla, atyre dhe pronareve te tyre!

----------


## Hekurani1

Ac/dc, ke hapur nje teme teper interesante dhe teper te dhimbshme njekohesisht. Eshte ky nje realitet i hidhur me te cilin per fat te keq po ballafaqohet kombi yne. Une mendoj se cdonjeri nga ne mund te japim kontribut per ta ndaluar kete dukuri te shemtuar.
Te pergezoj edhe njehere per temen.
hekurani1

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

> _Postuar më parë nga ac/dc_ 
> *avash ti re trim se ua fute friken,atyre as qe ju bente vone se u fola une,madje njera me tha ne anglisht ,hej cuno mos u merr me ate pune se ky eshte bisnesi jone lale,ne te pelqefte hajde beje nje here me ne ,ne mos dil jashte ,dhe u detyrova ti shaja dhe tu thoja qe te kene turp prej vetes ,sepse nuk e kane idene se ne c'vend jane futur lale,code cracker sa per vendin lale nuk ka nevoje ta dish sepse nuk bera dot une pune dhe jo te besh ti,ciao code!*


vallai lale na qiten bojen qe ja pushkatofsha ato ropt vetem mos me raft ne dor noi soj lloj tipi

puuu po ktyre si merret vesh mer iher thone " NA MORREN ME ZOR" iher thone " NON OF U BUSINESS"  

Mem pagu shteti anglez enough money vallai e kisha hap nje grup me i hek qafe keto se na shpifen rracen plus qe vje zezaku thot " I shagged ur Bitch" mos mer lal si u ba kjo bot 

Neise shnet iher se degjohena!

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

> _Postuar më parë nga Living_in_Vain_ 
> *Eh mor Ac/dc mire  e ke ti vella "PO KUJT I THUAAAA!!"
> 
> kujt i thua qe ju rente pika ne lule te ballit ishalla, atyre dhe pronareve te tyre!*


"""nuk e gjen gje hhhh si i thon"""

----------


## Arrogante

e ca ka per te habitur ketu.??shqiptaret i ke rrugeve te italise edhe greqis  londra nuk ngel   me mbrpa jo

----------

